# who do you find interestig



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

is there anyone on pf you find interesting and ifso why:thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I find a couple of peeps really interesting, would love to meet them in real life and see if they meet my expectations...... and you Bordie who would you liek to meet and why?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah some interesting, some intrigueing and some for their sense of humour

Hows about you ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

i find rona and dt interesting allso hawksport why becouse rona speaks her mind hawksport becouse i would like to see his birds working:thumbup:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

yes I have a few ppl i would like to meet, see if there what i have in my head lol. but most people on here are kind!!


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

Not been here long, but not found anyone boring yet! You all seem pretty intelligent and up front!
Paol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

borderer said:


> i find rona and dt interesting allso hawksport why becouse rona speaks her mind hawksport becouse i would like to see his birds working:thumbup:


Am I interesting in the same way as Rona then Bordie?? Or am I a different interesting??


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I tend to think about people in terms of could i spend a night down the pub with them. There are a few people i think we would have a really good laugh, get a bit tipsy and generally behave in an inappropriate way. They are the ones i would like to meet


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I have met quite a few already, but there are still some I would like to meet and some I am about to meet :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

LaughingHeart said:


> You all seem pretty intelligent and up front!
> Paol.


how much did they pay ya to say that?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

i am thinking a camping trip - adults and pets only!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> i am thinking a camping trip - adults and pets only!


and alcohol????:eek6:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Am I interesting in the same way as Rona then Bordie?? Or am I a different interesting??


:arf::arf::arf::001_wub::001_tt2::blush2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I There are a few people i think we would have a really good laugh, get a bit tipsy and generally behave in an inappropriate way. They are the ones i would like to meet


Act pretty much as you normally do then!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

LaughingHeart said:


> You all seem pretty intelligent and up front!
> Paol.


Thanks...very observant of you...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Act pretty much as you normally do then!


I love a bit of inappropriate behaviour :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

borderer said:


> i find rona and dt interesting allso hawksport why becouse rona speaks her mind hawksport becouse i would like to see his birds working:thumbup:


I agree there:thumbup: Rona I feel speaks her mind but has a sensitive side? and O yes those wonderful birds I too would love to see.

Also Welshie for her sense of humour, Tashi for her knowledge and love of showing.

DK Dream...he fascinates me even though I know nothing about him and the same goes for cats4mtz.

Harry Hamster cos I just love her humour too.

Frags...for her knowledge and I love reading her threads.

Nonnie intrigues me.

God there are loads....better stop now and stop boring everyone

O Jess because I love her dogs

Ok ok ok i'll stop now..thats 10


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Everyone


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

tashi is interesting every morning when i meet her:thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

borderer said:


> tashi is interesting every morning when i meet her:thumbup:


love you bordie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

borderer said:


> tashi is interesting every morning when i meet her:thumbup:


God i'm confused now ...are you her kennel lad????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

deb53 said:


> God i'm confused now ...are you her kennel lad????


we meet under the tree about 4 every morning, :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

tashi said:


> love you bordie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


i know:blush2::blush2:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> we meet under the tree about 4 every morning, :lol::lol:


Your meant to be taking it easy not out looking at, I mean, for nuts from under the cobtree at that time of the morning


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Your meant to be taking it easy not out looking at, I mean, for nuts from under the cobtree at that time of the morning


we do take it easy only there about 2 hours:thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

borderer said:


> we do take it easy only there about 2 hours:thumbup:


and Bordie does most of the work :lol::lol:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

borderer said:


> we do take it easy only there about 2 hours:thumbup:


Till the cock crows ???


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Till the cock crows ???


it never stops:thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

borderer said:


> it never stops:thumbup:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

heck i came on this thread all sweet and innocent 

and read to the end and its all changed


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

ninja said:


> heck i came on this thread all sweet and innocent
> 
> and read to the end and its all changed


well who do you find interesting:thumbup:


----------



## sunzstan (Sep 14, 2009)

i like everyone on here, think im getting addicted to pf


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

sunzstan said:


> i like everyone on here, think im getting addicted to pf


good:thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I like everyone on here, I love the laughs and jokes with the idiotic males on here, in particular Borderer and Bullet, Classixuk and Jamie. I like being serious sometimes when threads need serious talks, but most of the time I love joking around and making an arse of myself.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

tashi said:


> we meet under the tree about 4 every morning, :lol::lol:


Would that be the one with T loves B carved on it??
Cos if it is I suggest you look the other side!! cos carved on there is says B loves DT

lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

No one ever wants to meet me! haha

I have only met one person from here and ended up living with her!

I think we should have a big get together! meet halfway! That way its less for people to travel and we'll have fun getting lost as no one knows the area!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Would that be the one with T loves B carved on it??
> Cos if it is I suggest you look the other side!! cos carved on there is says B loves DT
> 
> lol


dt i am choking with laughter love it:thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::arf:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i find loads interesting on here ... like bordie and welshie who crack me up with their wit and many others .. i already know dingal ,, hes just the same outside as he his on here :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> i find loads interesting on here ... like bordie and welshie who crack me up with their wit and many others .. i already know dingal ,, hes just the same outside as he his on here :thumbup:


Loves you too, xxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Loves you too, xxxxx


awww glad someome loves me :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I would love to meet

Deb53 as she really interests me. 

another person i'd love to meet is Chinablue, she is such a lovely person, shes always been so kind to me since i joined here. 

I'd like to meet a fair few from here theirs so many nice people,


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

i think welshy is a sexy lady:thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

You lot are so LUSH....:arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::arf: PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

borderer said:


> i think welshy is a sexy lady:thumbup:


You should of gone to Spec Savers.....:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: But thank you. xxxxxxxx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

There are _loads_ of people on PF I would love to meet.
Some of them live near me, so iun the future that would be possible.

But I would like to meet Bordie and go out on a rabbit hunt with him sometime. I'm not squeamish, and I think the meat from game animals is about the best you can get - if you do eat meat. It's had a good, happy and natural life, and if I decided not to eat it myself, it would be the very best natural food for my dog & cat.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Well I find lots of people's posts interesting on here, but if I named everyone they'd probably all think WTF - who is this person that's not even on my radar lol!

Like your posts Borderer as they are v funny and sometimes when the forum gets a bit deadly serious they do brighten the mood. Same goes for Welshie.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

tonight is Bordies tripe night - think he is talking it as opposed to eating it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> tonight is Bordies tripe night - think he is talking it as opposed to eating it!


:thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:sexy babe:arf:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I would love to meet
> 
> Deb53 as she really interests me.
> 
> ...


Aw thanks Hun x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Aurelia, agility springer, cat001, lestroischats, shazza and all the other photographers who I talk to daily because they are just so talented and knowledgable and share some fantastic, inspiring photos!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

There are a few people on here I would love to meet and I eventually will, Im a bit careful as ive learnt the hard way people arent always what they appear on here and arent the friends they claim to be........ most are bloody brilliant


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

borderer said:


> well who do you find interesting:thumbup:


well you intrigue me, cos i cant work you out  

find a few interesting mostly due to their knowledge :thumbup:
but hate it when peeps do long posts or just copy and paste info


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> most are bloody brilliant


you talking about me there :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> There are a few people on here I would love to meet and I eventually will, Im a bit careful as ive learnt the hard way people arent always what they appear on here and arent the friends they claim to be........ most are bloody brilliant


That's so true.... I've realised that after my time on here but you can count on some people and I am really me and have nothing to hide or pretend about


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> There are a few people on here I would love to meet and I eventually will, Im a bit careful as ive learnt the hard way people arent always what they appear on here and arent the friends they claim to be........ most are bloody brilliant


true


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

ninja said:


> you talking about me there :lol: :lol: :lol:


I AM :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ur bloody brilliant 


MerlinsMum said:


> That's so true.... I've realised that after my time on here but you can count on some people and I am really me and have nothing to hide or pretend about


Im glad your you :thumbup:
Ive made some really good friends on here, some I have chatted to for the best part of 3 year


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I think there are a lot of nice people on here , most have a brill sense of humour which i love ,:lol: and lots of people give very good advice and i am sure have helped many other forum members.:thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

There's quite a few on here i'd like to meet 

DT - I bet an evening down the pub with her would be a right howl 

Alaun - almost met her at the Yorkshire Game Fair but I disappeared into a big crowd of people so didn't get chance 

TDM - Cos I imagine her to turn up wearing a flasher style mac with big pockets inside full of various rodents she's hiding from her OH pmsl

Tashi - to meet some of her gorgeous doggies and see her going round the show ring 

Rainy - cos she's right lovely and I bet she's a giggle 

Marcia - to have a gerbiltastic time 

Terri - to give me some advice on how to sort my naughty dog out  

and there's loads more people i'd like to meet so that I can see their gorgeous doggies!

I'd also like to meet Noushka for those of you who know who I mean, sadly she's not around on here any more but hopefully she'll come back some day 

and I bet nobody would like to meet me lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> There's quite a few on here i'd like to meet
> 
> I'd also like to meet Noushka for those of you who know who I mean, sadly she's not around on here any more but hopefully she'll come back some day
> 
> ...


I would love to meet you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

I would love to meet DT vertatim noushka tashi smudge TDM jazzy and loads of others the list is endless.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

danielled said:


> I would love to meet DT vertatim noushka tashi smudge TDM jazzy and loads of others the list is endless.


And I am sure everyone would want to meet you Danielled! I know for sure I and Noush would!

Maybe her SatNav is broke DanieelD


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> There's quite a few on here i'd like to meet
> 
> DT - I bet an evening down the pub with her would be a right howl
> 
> ...


 howl as in like a werewolf 
thats it i dont want to meet DT then 

i would love to meet noush :thumbup:
but would crap myself if i did meet her 

also would love to meet you cos you have the same sort of views as me


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

ninja said:


> howl as in like a werewolf
> thats it i dont want to meet DT then


Hey has someone been telling tales about me?
Doesn't happen quite so much now! seems to effect me more when I am on the east coast!
Anyway!!! gotta rush need a shave!

noush is lovely!! I met her!
Wouldn't mind meeting you too Ninj! so long as you are a nice as yer mum!:thumbup::thumbup:
Give her my regards by the way!!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey has someone been telling tales about me?
> Doesn't happen quite so much now! seems to effect me more when I am on the east coast!
> Anyway!!! gotta rush need a shave!
> 
> ...


bugger does that mean i need to move  :lol: :lol:

can believe that about noush :thumbup:
of course im as nice if not better, i was dragged up really well :thumbup:
well i is alot quieter than her , 
in fact i is a scardy cat , 
DD will vouch for that 

regards passed on


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

ninja said:


> bugger does that mean i need to move  :lol: :lol:
> 
> can believe that about noush :thumbup:
> of course im as nice if not better, i was dragged up really well :thumbup:
> ...


Umm! why is everyone talking about Noush all of a sudden???
you lot know summat I don't


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Umm! why is everyone talking about Noush all of a sudden???
> you lot know summat I don't


nope  
you not getting jealous is you 

do miss some of the old members and laughs though


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

ninja said:


> nope
> you not getting jealous is you
> 
> do miss some of the old members and laughs though


Well if we cross our fingers things may well change


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd like to bump into Bordie at some point, his hunting skills interest me and it would be interesting to see what he _*really*_ looks like...


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I find a lot of people interesting on here. Most people have a story (or ten!) to tell and a lot have great advice on all sorts of subjects so how can they not be interesting!! 

I love knowing that people live differently to each other so that in itself is very interesting!

I would love to meet a few PFers, and hopefully will do so when i 'tour' the UK next time :lol:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> I'd like to bump into Bordie at some point, his hunting skills interest me and it would be interesting to see what he _*really*_ looks like...


Can I add another to my 10?

I would like to meet Chillinator cos I need a man with fishy fingers and knowledge to help and advise me :thumbup:


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> No one ever wants to meet me! haha
> 
> I have only met one person from here and ended up living with her!
> 
> I think we should have a big get together! meet halfway! That way its less for people to travel and we'll have fun getting lost as no one knows the area!


aww, i would like to meet you (but only if i get to live with you to) :laugh:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Can I add another to my 10?
> 
> I would like to meet Chillinator cos I need a man with fishy fingers and knowledge to help and advise me :thumbup:


  fishy fingers


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Chillinator said:


> I'd like to bump into Bordie at some point, his hunting skills interest me and it would be interesting to see what he _*really*_ looks like...


I have a picture of Bordie!! :thumbup:

See below for the REAL Bordie......


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I have a picture of Bordie!! :thumbup:
> 
> See below for the REAL Bordie......


wonder if he knows he bears a striking resembelance to Popeye lol

ah well, with a face like his I can understand why he's so popular with the girls on here.... cos none of em can see him    :thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

rob158 said:


> aww, i would like to meet you (but only if i get to live with you to) :laugh:


Haha, already lived with one person off here! So whats another one!! You pay the rent though right?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> wonder if he knows he bears a striking resembelance to Popeye lol
> 
> ah well, with a face like his I can understand why he's so popular with the girls on here.... cos none of em can see him    :thumbup:


:lol: :lol:

This is him on a normal day, tending his vegetables and dogs :thumbup: LOL :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> This is him on a normal day, tending his vegetables and dogs :thumbup: LOL :lol:


LOL

so that is sunday afternoon Bordie....

I happen to have one of Friday night Bordie somewhere, lets see if I can find it... ah yes, here it is!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

I have had a serious think about who I would like to meet off the forum! And I have come to the decision EVERYONE coz your not a bad lot!!! that is with the exception of one person!
You'll all be wonderig if its you now


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I have had a serious think about who I would like to meet off the forum! And I have come to the decision EVERYONE coz your not a bad lot!!! that is with the exception of one person!
> You'll all be wonderig if its you now


nah definately not me, i know DT loves me 

or does she.... :scared:

it could be me :eek6:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Borderer and Deb53 here's my Harris soaring on a hillside between thunderstorms waiting for the dog to flush a rabbit. harris hawk soaring video by hawksport1964 - Photobucket


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> LOL
> 
> so that is sunday afternoon Bordie....
> 
> I happen to have one of Friday night Bordie somewhere, lets see if I can find it... ah yes, here it is!


LOL!!!!! :thumbup: :lol:

Oh Bordie we have your pictures sweetie, so own up now............



hawksport said:


> Borderer and Deb53 here's my Harris soaring on a hillside between thunderstorms waiting for the dog to flush a rabbit. harris hawk soaring video by hawksport1964 - Photobucket


:thumbup: i want that beauty :frown:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Too late I have just given her to a friend


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

There really is not ANY person I would NOT like to meet with, from PF. 
That is just me - I like to meet new people, and Merlin is the same!

If anyone is brave enough to try, they don't need to be scared. I don't bite. Merly is sometimes nervous and a bit iffy with big dogs he doesn't know but he loves people, and is such a lovely character. he prefers people to dogs - he will meet a dog in the park and then go straight up to introduce himself to its owner, as pleasant as you like. He often wears a muzzle in case he meets a dog he doesn't like, but very few people shy away from him when he comes up to say Hello - his body language is sooooo happy & friendly.... and most people ask Why is he muzzled? He's lovely!

I guess I'm similar - I don't do well with overbearing characters with big egos either, but being a hooman I can keep myself in check; Merlin has trouble there so if he meets a dog too full of itself, he feels insecure and likes to assert himself first.... In time I am sure he will learn by my example.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw no one wants to meet me  :lol: 
I wanna meet heaps so be prepared 
Kittykat
Westie
Welshie
Noush 
Zaros
DT
Ninja
Catzeyes
Alaun
Free Spirit
Harry Hamster2
Dogsmother
Lady Wiccana
Simplysardonic
Janice
yeah so not many really just a few


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

glad i just sink into the background guys :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterlily said:


> aw no one wants to meet me  :lol:
> I wanna meet heaps so be prepared
> Kittykat
> Westie
> ...


*awww I DO!!! :thumbup: 

Waterlily
Welsh
Suzy
Westie
Catzeyes
Simplysardonic
Dobermum
Kelseye
Dan

Probably more but I cant think, its too early for me!!*


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

lizzyboo said:


> glad i just sink into the background guys :lol::lol::lol::lol:


You're not alone:cryin:........................................


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> nah definately not me, i know DT loves me
> 
> or does she.... :scared:
> 
> it could be me :eek6:


Nah!
It could never be you!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

So is this a bit of a subtle "bring back Noush" campaign coz if it is i will sign up :thumbup:

I would also like to see Shazach back on here, she is a lovely person and always gave really sensible advice. Hopefully i will bump into her one day, we have tried about 3 times now 

Would quite like a PF Party, reckon me, BBM and Gorgeous would do some mean 80s Kareoke together :thumbup:

DT would be sat in the corner, get very drunk and then nod off i reckon :lol:

Would love a chat with Rona and Nonnie . I would give Bordie a big Rainy Hug. A boogie with Verbatim, Agility Springer and Acacia (coz i reckon they can dance ) and a laugh with welshie and Harry Ham and the other crazies who like the lighter side of life and always lift the mood on here and put those fabby pictures on my profile page that i haven't worked out how to do yet :thumbup: 

I think it would be me and Sequeena putting everyone in Taxis at the end of the night because clearly we are the sensible ones.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bullet said:


> You're not alone:cryin:........................................


We will meet up someday soon, gotta meet the guy who tried to take the mickey out of the welsh for it only to backfire :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

think i will just walk out of here since only 2 people would like to meet me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> think i will just walk out of here since only 2 people would like to meet me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


At least you've got two


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> So is this a bit of a subtle "bring back Noush" campaign coz if it is i will sign up :thumbup:


Me too she is lovely :thumbup: theres not many peeps like her thats for sure


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bullet said:


> At least you've got two


true...and i would like to meet everyone off here for different reasons


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The last two I met havn't been back on here since


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> The last two I met havn't been back on here since


:lol: :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hawksport said:


> The last two I met havn't been back on here since


*:lol::lol::lol: i think i'd have that effect on people.*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

smudge2009 said:


> think i will just walk out of here since only 2 people would like to meet me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


well I'd like to meet ya :thumbup: and my dingal butty


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bullet said:


> At least you've got two


you got one and I make up for the other one :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

tashi said:


> well I'd like to meet ya :thumbup: and my dingal butty


wounder what dingal would taste like on a butty :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

awww thanks tashi , same applies to u ... hopefully one day we can have this meet up :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

smudge2009 said:


> wounder what dingal would taste like on a butty :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> awww thanks tashi , same applies to u ... hopefully one day we can have this meet up :thumbup:


was up past Dingal's about 5 times in a fortnight but unfortunately on a time scale so couldnt stop off and see him


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

You're all a bunch of lovely intriguing peeps. I'd love to meet loads of you but in particular:
Waterlily (don't know why! She's always abusing me!), 
Bullet and Borderer (or as they are now known Bodger and Badger), 
Verbatim (we might manage more than eye contact next time, lol.)
Tanya (so very clever - the PF Guru)
Shamen and Dodigna (interesting chats)
HarryHamster - (lovely person)

and the rest of you :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

bullet said:


> At least you've got two


NO one wants to meet me ,:cryin:,I shall just stay in my little corner .:crying: .:001_tongue: .:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

tashi said:


> was up past Dingal's about 5 times in a fortnight but unfortunately on a time scale so couldnt stop off and see him


you will manage it soon enough ... ive not seen him for a few years only talked and text him


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> You're all a bunch of lovely intriguing peeps. I'd love to meet loads of you but in particular:
> 
> Waterlily (don't know why! She means sooooooo much to me!),
> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


aw thanks mate :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh Smudgerydo I would love to meet you would be on my list too.
Oh I did like Noush and it would be brill if she did come back, and some of the others too, there were alot of great ones that left the forum. And if Waterlilly got her aussi ass over here me and Kitty can take her out on the town and get her sozzled and have some great fun, she wont want to go back home again. IMMIGRANT :scared: she will want a big house and claim all the benefits.....oooer!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hobo99 said:


> NO one wants to meet me ,:cryin:,I shall just stay in my little corner .:crying: .:001_tongue: .:lol:


aw well I have always respected you mate  so jump on a plane and get ya ass here I need help in the garden :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Alaun coz she's the best sheila there is, I love her sooooooooooo much


Awww thanks waterlily


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh Smudgerydo I would love to meet you would be on my list too.
> Oh I did like Noush and it would be brill if she did come back, and some of the others too, there were alot of great ones that left the forum. And if Waterlilly got her aussi ass over here me and Kitty can take her out on the town and get her sozzled and have some great fun, she wont want to go back home again. IMMIGRANT :scared: she will want a big house and claim all the benefits.....oooer!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh Smudgerydo I would love to meet you would be on my list too.
> Oh I did like Noush and it would be brill if she did come back, and some of the others too, there were alot of great ones that left the forum. And if Waterlilly got her aussi ass over here me and Kitty can take her out on the town and get her sozzled and have some great fun, she wont want to go back home again. IMMIGRANT :scared: she will want a big house and claim all the benefits.....oooer!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


yeah it would be awesome if Noush came back :thumbup:
well ya have to come here and knock me out for twenty or so hours mate cos I am tooo scared :scared: :lol: :lol: But maybe one day aye


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> aw well I have always respected you mate  so jump on a plane and get ya ass here I need help in the garden :lol:


Thankyou WL ,i feel a bit more wanted now , even if it is a loooooong way away ,and work! .


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yeah it would be awesome if Noush came back :thumbup:
> well ya have to come here and knock me out for twenty or so hours mate cos I am tooo scared :scared: :lol: :lol: But maybe one day aye


We will get you over here one day, lock up your men everyone we will be on a rampage :thumbup::lol:
Who have contact with Noush........tell her to get her ass back in here she knows she wants to..........and we do to. xxxxxxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> We will get you over here one day, lock up your men everyone we will be on a rampage :thumbup::lol:
> Who have contact with Noush........tell her to get her ass back in here she knows she wants to..........and we do to. xxxxxxx


nah dont worry bout locking up ya men aye I aint interested :001_cool: :lol:
would be a blast aye  I know she needs to be dragged back or allowed back one or the other  :lol:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Borderer and Deb53 here's my Harris soaring on a hillside between thunderstorms waiting for the dog to flush a rabbit. harris hawk soaring video by hawksport1964 - Photobucket


Absolutly beautiful and amazing. I'm GREEN with envy.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hobo99 said:


> Thankyou WL ,i feel a bit more wanted now , even if it is a loooooong way away ,and work! .


snot that far really just the furtherest ya can possibly go :arf: :lol: spose I would give ya a coffee after we weeded.  :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> NO one wants to meet me ,:cryin:,I shall just stay in my little corner .:crying: .:001_tongue: .:lol:


You can defo come out with me and kitty and waterlilly, :thumbup::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You can defo come out with me and kitty and waterlilly, :thumbup::lol:


we promise not to shame ya out  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> think i will just walk out of here since only 2 people would like to meet me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thats 2 more than want to meet me. Think I'll just have to go back to work


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Borderer and Deb53 here's my Harris soaring on a hillside between thunderstorms waiting for the dog to flush a rabbit. harris hawk soaring video by hawksport1964 - Photobucket


You'd love my youngest then! in the thickect! not a blade of grass is moving! But you'll not pull the wool over her! if there's oat there! she'll find it!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Freyja said:


> Thats 2 more than want to meet me. Think I'll just have to go back to work


aw mate xx there are so many lovely people here  This really is a great forum :thumbup:.... took me a massive eff up to realise it   :lol: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Thats 2 more than want to meet me. Think I'll just have to go back to work


awww I'd like to meet you Freyja. Anyone who's daft enough to own a setter is okay in my book.:thumbup:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You can defo come out with me and kitty and waterlilly, :thumbup::lol:


Awww thats nice , i promise to behave quite well ,and not do anything too norty.:001_cool: .:lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Thats 2 more than want to meet me. Think I'll just have to go back to work


We will get, Kittykat, Waterlilly,Westie~ma. Debs,Smudge, Harryhamster, Borderer, Bullet, Tashi, DT, Kelseye, Danielled, Janice, FreeSpirit, Shelly, Jon bda, Rona and her mum and all hit the town together, and if Everyone else wants to come along for the fun then come on down. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: God help the town we all hit :scared:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hobo99 said:


> Awww thats nice , i promise to behave quite well ,and not do anything too norty.:001_cool: .:lol:


nah no promises :arf: we dont wanna behave too much  :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> We will get Smudge, Kittykat, Waterlilly, Debs, Harryhamster, Borderer, Bullet, Tashi, DT, Janice, FreeSpirit and all hit the town together, and if anyone else wants to come along for the fun then come on down. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: God help the town we all hit :scared:


lol yea they wont know whats hit them if we all turn up :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> lol yea they wont know whats hit them if we all turn up :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :scared: :scared:


Bum wish I werent so far   :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> We will get, Kittykat, Waterlilly,Westie~ma. Debs,Smudge, Harryhamster, Borderer, Bullet, Tashi, DT, Kelseye, Danielled, Janice, FreeSpirit, Shelly, Jon bda, Rona and her mum and all hit the town together, and if Everyone else wants to come along for the fun then come on down. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: God help the town we all hit :scared:


*Its ok i can find a few rough pubs around this way,might have sawdust on the floors but who cares when we will be dancing on the tables and bar?
Oh just one favour,please don't give me red wine or i'll full asleep.Make it soiced rum and lemonade and i'll keep up with the rest of you.:thumbup:*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Its ok i can find a few rough pubs around this way,might have sawdust on the floors but who cares when we will be dancing on the tables and bar?
> Oh just one favour,please don't give me red wine or i'll full asleep.Make it soiced rum and lemonade and i'll keep up with the rest of you.:thumbup:*


yeah screw the floor slurpies is better when ya have chunks :lol: Just a park with a tree will do me fine mate and a bucket :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> yeah screw the floor slurpies is better when ya have chunks :lol: Just a park with a tree will do me fine mate and a bucket :thumbup: :lol:


*Oh and your cyber hubby can do the singing.....
ps..playing it now.:thumbup:*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh and your cyber hubby can do the singing.....
> ps..playing it now.:thumbup:*


cyber hubby :scared: :scared: what the hell did I drink then :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> cyber hubby :scared: :scared: what the hell did I drink then :confused1: :lol: :lol:


*:lol::lol: lmao oops wrong person i was thinking of Welshie.:lol:*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *:lol::lol: lmao oops wrong person i was thinking of Welshie.:lol:*


well that makes sense  she's married to all of em aint she  :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> well that makes sense  she's married to all of em aint she  :lol: :lol:


*Don't tell her i've told you but she's got the hots for my oldest son.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Borderer and Deb53 here's my Harris soaring on a hillside between thunderstorms waiting for the dog to flush a rabbit. harris hawk soaring video by hawksport1964 - Photobucket


thanks enjoyed that:thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> :lol: :lol:





JANICE199 said:


> *:lol::lol::lol: i think i'd have that effect on people.*


I was being serious



DoubleTrouble said:


> You'd love my youngest then! in the thickect! not a blade of grass is moving! But you'll not pull the wool over her! if there's oat there! she'll find it!


Is that your Weinmaraner? To watch a trained dog work is nice but to see a trained dog and hawk work together as a team is ...........I can't even describe it.



borderer said:


> thanks enjoyed that:thumbup:


Most of mine aren't suitable for on here but this is good YouTube - Harris hawk waiting on


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

smudge2009 said:


> lol yea they wont know whats hit them if we all turn up :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :scared: :scared:


they all run when I hit it on my own :scared: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

kittykat said:


> *awww I DO!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Waterlily
> Welsh
> ...


Awww thanks I would like to meet you too and bullet and waterlily.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> Awww thanks I would like to meet you too and bullet and waterlily.


aw thanks Dan you too


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I was being serious
> 
> Is that your Weinmaraner? To watch a trained dog work is nice but to see a trained dog and hawk work together as a team is ...........I can't even describe it.
> 
> Most of mine aren't suitable for on here but this is good YouTube - Harris hawk waiting on


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: OMG ..just Awesome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aw thanks Dan you too


There are loads I would love to meet on here.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I find almost everyone on here "interesting" LOL


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> Awww thats nice , i promise to behave quite well ,and not do anything too norty.:001_cool: .:lol:


You cant come then, you GOT to be naughty lolol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh and your cyber hubby can do the singing.....
> ps..playing it now.:thumbup:*


NOOOOO, he ONLY sings for me after all I am his cyber wife and I will get very jealous lololol


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> NOOOOO, he ONLY sings for me after all I am his cyber wife and I will get very jelous lololol


Welshie I would love to meet you too lol. Can't remember if I said that already lol.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Don't tell her i've told you but she's got the hots for my oldest son.*


Corrrr tell you what...he is something else, how long does a divorce take to go through.........I'll be single and available before he knows it :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> Welshie I would love to meet you too lol. Can't remember if I said that already lol.


I'd love to meet you to Danielled, should be good fun.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I'd love to meet you to Danielled, should be good fun.


Awww thanks tell you what just for you would you like to see a bigger picture of my budgie on our chat thread I'll try and post one.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> Awww thanks tell you what just for you would you like to see a bigger picture of my budgie on our chat thread I'll try and post one.


Yeah go on then, I'd love to see him. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Yeah go on then, I'd love to see him. :thumbup:


He's a she welshie.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> He's a she welshie.


Oop's ok then HIM :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oop's ok then HIM :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Yay I did it.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LMAO... MMMMM I find ya all interesting... But you Bordie with your one line sentences never quite reveal all.. The same with Hawksport...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> I'd also like to meet Noushka for those of you who know who I mean, sadly she's not around on here any more but hopefully she'll come back some day
> 
> and I bet nobody would like to meet me lol





danielled said:


> I would love to meet DT vertatim noushka tashi smudge TDM jazzy and loads of others the list is endless.





ninja said:


> i would love to meet noush :thumbup:
> but would crap myself if i did meet her





DoubleTrouble said:


> noush is lovely!! I met her!





Waterlily said:


> aw no one wants to meet me  :lol:
> I wanna meet heaps so be prepared
> 
> Noush





RAINYBOW said:


> So is this a bit of a subtle "bring back Noush" campaign coz if it is i will sign up :thumbup:





xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh Smudgerydo I would love to meet you would be on my list too.
> Oh I did like Noush and it would be brill if she did come back, and some of the others too, there were alot of great ones that left the forum. :


well i just have to comment on this thread because im so flattered and so touched by all your lovely comments did you all know something i didnt or is this just a coincidence ........anyway thank you all so much you lovely lovely bunch! i would love to meet all of you and quite a few other members on here aswell.....and a couple who are no longer on here

(and dont be scared Ninj i dont bite:devil::lol

is my friend Nina still around?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> well i just have to comment on this thread because im so flattered and so touched by all your lovely comments did you all know something i didnt or is this just a coincidence ........anyway thank you all so much you lovely lovely bunch! i would love to meet all of you and quite a few other members on here aswell.....and a couple who are no longer on here
> 
> (and dont be scared Ninj i dont bite:devil::lol
> 
> is my friend Nina still around?


I had no idea and was totally surprised and happy as hell when ya came back :thumbup: was spooky the timing but aye :confused1: :lol:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> We will get, Kittykat, Waterlilly,Westie~ma. Debs,Smudge, Harryhamster, Borderer, Bullet, Tashi, DT, Kelseye, Danielled, Janice, FreeSpirit, *Shelly, Jon bda*, Rona and her mum and all hit the town together, and if Everyone else wants to come along for the fun then come on down. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: God help the town we all hit :scared:


Thanks hon! would love to meet you too! your posts always make me laugh... You'd be fun to hit the town with that's for sure! I'd also like to meet Shazza! she made me feel so welcome when I first joined  lovely lovely people all of you x


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> well i just have to comment on this thread because im so flattered and so touched by all your lovely comments did you all know something i didnt or is this just a coincidence ........anyway thank you all so much you lovely lovely bunch! i would love to meet all of you and quite a few other members on here aswell.....and a couple who are no longer on here
> 
> (and dont be scared Ninj i dont bite:devil::lol
> 
> is my friend Nina still around?


I'd like to meet you as well. I may have known.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> I'd like to meet you as well. I may have known.


haha ya did not  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> haha ya did not  :lol: :lol:


Haha I knew but promised not to tell anybody lol. I was told not to tell anybody.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> Haha I knew but promised not to tell anybody lol. I was told not to tell anybody.


  oopsy then :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> Haha I knew but promised not to tell anybody lol. I was told not to tell anybody.


T'is true!  DaneilleD i know


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> T'is true!  DaneilleD i know


You know what.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

i find bullets dog interesting


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> You know what.


T'is true that you knew that Noushka was coming back DanielleD :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> T'is true that you knew that Noushka was coming back DanielleD :thumbup::thumbup:


Yep it is true told you I wouldn't tell anybody. I knew guys I knew ask DT she will tell you lol.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

I would like to meet Bordies SON!! yep - I would definately like to meet the army boy!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I would like to meet Bordies SON!! yep - I would definately like to meet the army boy!!!!


think you might be to much for him:scared:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

borderer said:


> i find bullets dog interesting


Oh! i see, i'm a boring fart and me dogs interesting eh :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> think you might be to much for him:scared:


 Yoiu know me so well!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Oh! i see, i'm a boring fart and me dogs interesting eh :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> oopsy then :lol:


There was only two of us that knew.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I would quiet like to meet squeene and welshie and rona down the pub for a spot of lunch and a natter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

piggybaker said:


> I would quiet like to meet squeene and welshie and rona down the pub for a spot of lunch and a natter.


can i come:thumbup:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

borderer said:


> can i come:thumbup:


You'd never get a word in grandad:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> You'd never get a word in grandad:lol:


ya right there gransonmight be better if you go:thumbup:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

borderer said:


> ya right there gransonmight be better if you go:thumbup:


No, not me. Do you know how long women can talk before taking a breath:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> No, not me. Do you know how long women can talk before taking a breath:lol:


Oi what you trying to say.:lol::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> Oi what you trying to say.:lol::thumbup:


you got big lungs


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

borderer said:


> you got big lungs


Big breaths:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> you got big lungs


would have preferred to have bigger *****  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> would have preferred to have bigger *****  :lol: :lol:


all men want bigger:thumbup::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> all men want bigger:thumbup::lol:


some do mate  they called manboobs


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

borderer said:


> all men want bigger:thumbup::lol:


Not really, i'm sick of catching myself in the eye :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Not really, i'm sick of catching myself in the eye :lol:


aw never mind once ya wake up ya will see it was a dream


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> some do mate  they called manboobs


Oops! sorry, i thought you meant...............................:eek6:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Oops! sorry, i thought you meant...............................:eek6:


thats cos ya think with it  :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> thats cos ya think with it  :lol:


and write :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> all men want bigger:thumbup::lol:


Well! there is story! it says of you tie a brick to it!! it grows!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I'd love to meet the lot of ya. :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well! there is story! it says of you tie a brick to it!! it grows!


that would be the swelling from the bruising :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well! there is story! it says of you tie a brick to it!! it grows!


mine grows if i talk to it:thumbup::lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well! there is story! it says of you tie a brick to it!! it grows!


You've got to have something to be able to tie to first


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bird said:


> Well I'd love to meet the lot of ya. :thumbup:


even puny ole me :confused1: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

we really need to sort out this forum meet up that was mentioned earlier on in the year


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> even puny ole me :confused1: :lol:


Yep, even you. :eek6:



smudge2009 said:


> we really need to sort out this forum meet up that was mentions earlier on in the year


Unfortunatley we're scattered to the winds,  maybe a few regional meetups might work better.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I find loads of you interesting:
All those who contribute to the chat threads that I've got to know over the last 10 months
All those who have given me advice
All those who have made me laugh
All those who have added lovely photos for me to coo over
:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I find loads of you interesting:
> All those who contribute to the chat threads that I've got to know over the last 10 months
> All those who have given me advice
> All those who have made me laugh
> ...


Oh that'll be me then :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

my lovely waterlilly is very interesting:arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Oh that'll be me then :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


yep, especially you my little flower of the bog
one day when one of us gets over our fear of flying we mgiht even meet


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

watch out waterlily- I reckon Borderer wants to pluck you...

CR


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

When is the meet?

Is it an over night jobbie?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> When is the meet?
> 
> Is it an over night jobbie?


hope so i like night jobbies:arf::arf::arf::arf::arf:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> watch out waterlily- I reckon Borderer wants to pluck you...
> 
> CR


:devil::devil::lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

borderer said:


> :devil::devil::lol:


Yep - he's as horny as 2 devils

CR


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> my lovely waterlilly is very interesting:arf::arf::arf::arf::arf::thumbup:


aw thanks ya knob  :lol:



simplysardonic said:


> yep, especially you my little flower of the bog
> one day when one of us gets over our fear of flying we mgiht even meet


haha I love that description :thumbup: :lol::lol: I always think of a poop when ya say bog :scared: :arf:



alaun said:


> watch out waterlily- I reckon Borderer wants to pluck you...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> CR


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aw thanks ya knob  :lol:ya welcome my lovely sweet waterlily:001_wub::001_wub:Singing:
> 
> haha I love that description :thumbup: :lol::lol: I always think of a poop when ya say bog :scared: :arf:


........................................


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

just remember if and wen we do have a meet up there will be a lot more female members than male :lol: :lol: :lol: so watch out boys :scared: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> just remember if and wen we do have a meet up there will be a lot more female members than male :lol: :lol: :lol: so watch out boys :scared: :lol:


aw Bugger !! I cant come


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aw Bugger !! I cant come


i can very fast sometimes:lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> watch out waterlily- I reckon Borderer wants to pluck you...
> 
> CR


does pluck mean the same there as it does here   :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> i can very fast sometimes:lol::lol:


hahahahaha :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> you got big lungs





bullet said:


> Big breaths:lol:


Haha you two do make me laugh.:lol::thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Evening to you all.xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Evening to you all.xx


 morning noodle :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Evening to you all.xx


:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

borderer said:


> :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::lol:


I heard all the smutty talk in here, my poor ears.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> morning noodle :thumbup: :lol:


Do you ever go to bed to sleep. :lol: what time is it over there now.??? Its a wonder you dont walk around like a zombie from lack of sleep :lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Do you ever go to bed to sleep. :lol: what time is it over there now.??? Its a wonder you dont walk around like a zombie from lack of sleep :lol::lol:


its 3.50   crashing in a min but i am on holiday so screw it aye :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> its 3.50   crashing in a min but i am on holiday so screw it aye :thumbup:


ok:thumbup::lol:...............


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> its 3.50   crashing in a min but i am on holiday so screw it aye :thumbup:


My god....I dont think I could ever stay up that late, I would be in a fierce mood in the morning from lack of sleep.  :lol::lol::lol: Bugger I just ironed my son's school clothes, I forgot it was summer holidays. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Evening to you all.xx


Good evening welshie.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My god....I dont think I could ever stay up that late, I would be in a fierce mood in the morning from lack of sleep.  :lol::lol::lol: Bugger I just ironed my son's school clothes, I forgot it was summer holidays. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


haha ya knob  
yeah I only need four hours sleep and dont sleep if i crash anyway mostly got insomnia  did that make sense but fuzzzzy Lol :lol: :lol::arf:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> Good evening welshie.


Hi Danielle how you tonight, did you manage to get onto facebook after or are you still having problems with it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hi Danielle how you tonight, did you manage to get onto facebook after or are you still having problems with it.


No still haveing problems with it.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> No still haveing problems with it.


I wonder what could be the problem ??? When you do eventually get in there, I have sent you a freinds request ok.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I wonder what could be the problem ??? When you do eventually get in there, I have sent you a friends request ok.


god knows what the problem is but would love to get back on there.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

all of you !!!

I have soft spots for shamen, Tinsely, sequeena, and shrduf (sorry if i got the spellings wrong). I think they are fab young (er!) peeps.

Love welshie, Janice, bordie, rona, hawksport, tanya, Owie, sue white...and all the others, so many sweethearts.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

GillyR said:


> all of you !!!
> 
> I have soft spots for shamen, Tinsely, sequeena, and shrduf (sorry if i got the spellings wrong). I think they are fab young (er!) peeps.
> 
> Love welshie, Janice, bordie, rona, hawksport, tanya, Owie, sue white...and all the others, so many sweethearts.


Aww thank you, I think you are special too. xxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

good evening all :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> good evening all :thumbup:


A certain dog in my siggie has made me very happy.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Good evening from here too :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My god....I dont think I could ever stay up that late, I would be in a fierce mood in the morning from lack of sleep.  :lol::lol::lol: Bugger I just ironed my son's school clothes, I forgot it was summer holidays. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


whoops, well at least they're ironed ready for September


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Good evening, i'm back (not that i was missed), just been on a lovely walk with my mate and his lab, through fields of wheat, barley and rape, i wish i'd taken my camera


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Good evening, i'm back (not that i was missed), just been on a lovely walk with my mate and his lab, through fields of wheat, barley and rape, i wish i'd taken my camera


I missed ya bullet and this doggie in my siggie has made me very happy.:thumbup:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I missed ya bullet and this doggie in my siggie has made me very happy.:thumbup:


Aw thanks Dan, well a lab has just made Bobbie very happy cos they've been running together across the fields


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Aw thanks Dan, well a lab has just made Bobbie very happy cos they've been running together across the fields


Awww Bobbie had fun then.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> well i just have to comment on this thread because im so flattered and so touched by all your lovely comments did you all know something i didnt or is this just a coincidence ........anyway thank you all so much you lovely lovely bunch! i would love to meet all of you and quite a few other members on here aswell.....and a couple who are no longer on here
> 
> (and dont be scared Ninj i dont bite:devil::lol


and how would we know something   
tis ok cos i is on my way to get Indi :thumbup:
but will wait in garden probaly behind the coal shed :scared: :thumbup:



DoubleTrouble said:


> Well! there is story! it says of you tie a brick to it!! it grows!


 can you imagine how thin it would be :eek6:,
im mean where is the satisfaction in that  :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I missed ya bullet and this doggie in my siggie has made me very happy.:thumbup:


Anyway why has diesel made you very happy?:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Anyway why has diesel made you very happy?:thumbup:


Read my siggie and the Danielled's cyber puppy thread in dog chat.:thumbup: I knew Diesel could do it.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Read my siggie and the Danielled's cyber puppy thread in dog chat.:thumbup: I knew Diesel could do it.


Well done to you all! i knew you could dooooooooooooooo it:thumbup:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

ninja said:


> and how would we know something
> tis ok cos i is on my way to get Indi :thumbup:
> but will wait in garden probaly behind the coal shed :scared: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Novelty tooth pick?:lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

danielled said:


> Read my siggie and the Danielled's cyber puppy thread in dog chat.:thumbup: I knew Diesel could do it.


Just had a look, congrats hun & well done Diesel:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Just had a look, congrats hun & well done Diesel:thumbup:


Apparrantly Diesel was a very good boy.


----------

